# MAX_HWIFS und kernel-2.6.20 (too many IDE interfaces)

## Dirk_G

Hi

Habe seit Kernel-2.6.20 ein Problem mit einem meiner Rechner. Und zwar werden die CD-Laufwerke nicht mehr angelegt. Als Fehlermeldung bzw. Ursache habe ich folgende Kernelmeldungen gefunden.

```
SiI680: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0a.0

SiI680: chipset revision 1

SiI680: BASE CLOCK == 133

SiI680: 100% native mode on irq 12

SiI680: too many IDE interfaces, no room in table

SiI680: too many IDE interfaces, no room in table

SiI680: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)
```

Neben diesem Raidkontroller an dem die Laufwerke hängen ist noch ein Promiscontroller onboard, der aber nicht mit den Laufwerken geht. Man kann ihn auch nicht im Bios deaktivieren was das eigendliche Problem entschärfen würde. Wenn man die Treiber des Promis aus dem Kernel entfernt geht alles. Was mich wundert ist das es im Kernel 2.6.18 noch geht. Habe auch schon Tante Goggle gefragt, aber die Beiträge sind sehr alt und erbrachten keine Lösung. Nur das es etwas mit der 'MAX_HWIFS' Variable zu tun haben muss.

Weiß einer wie ich die Anzahl der Devices erhöhen kann? In den Kernelquellen hab ich bisher nichts gefunden.

cu

Dirk

----------

## Beforegod

Das einzigste was ich da gefunden habe war das hier:

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/ATA-RAID-HOWTO.html#DISABLE

Evt. den Treiber rauslassen wenn Du ihn eh nicht brauchst.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Dirk_G wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Habe seit Kernel-2.6.20 ein Problem mit einem meiner Rechner. Und zwar werden die CD-Laufwerke nicht mehr angelegt. Als Fehlermeldung bzw. Ursache habe ich folgende Kernelmeldungen gefunden.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn du deine Kernelkonfiguration als Fehlerquelle oder das Kernelmodul selbst ausschließen kannst, kann ich dir nur noch folgendes zu Herzen legen:

Hast du mehr als die IRQs von 0-15, hast du eigentlich fast immer ein funktionierendes ACPI-System! Und meine Tips unten werden nicht benötigt. 

Da du aber eine 12 und z.B. keine 25 gepostet hast, schau sie dir ruhig an.

--------------------------------------------

SiI680: 100% native mode on irq 12

SiI680: too many IDE interfaces, no room in table

Könnte es sein das du einen IRQ-Konflikt auf deinem Mainboard hast, das nämlich dein BIOS zu viele Geräte auf den IRQ 12 bindet?

Mach mal ein BIOS-Update wenn du das hinbekommst, und wenn dies auch nicht hilft schau dir mal die ganzen Settings bei der IRQ-Verteilung an (die sollten eigentlich auf Auto stehen). Es kommt auch schonmal auf älteren Hauptplatinen vor das das ACPI nicht sauber implementiert wurde (also deswegen das Update) und du PCI-Steckkarten auf einen anderen freien Slot stecken mußt.

Wenn das Umstecken auch nicht hilft, gibt es noch die Möglichkeit die IRQs 3 + 4 im BIOS abzuschalten, die sind für die serielle Schnitstelle oder IRQ 7 = parallele Schnittstelle, die meisten brauchen sie nicht. 

Schon hast du wieder 2 oder 3 IRQs mehr frei in deiner Routingtabelle und wenn es geht schaue mal das die Soundkarte(Chip) auf IRQ 5 oder 7 zu liegen kommt.

Netzwerkkarten(Chips) können auch auf die frei gewordenen 3 + 4 verlegt werden. Grafikkarte am besten auf IRQ 10 oder 11. 

Also bei älteren Hauptplatinen oder BIOSfehlern die nicht benötigten Sachen abschalten:

2 * serielle Schnittstellen

1 * parallele Schnittstelle

1 * evtl. onboard RAID-Kontroller

Auf IRQ 12 können zu liegen bekommen:

- Grafikkarte (OK, aber besser auf 10 oder 11)

- Sound (weg damit auf 3 / 4 / 5 oder 7)

- PS2 Maus (ist nicht veränderbar, immer auf der 12, bei USB-Maus abschaltbar )

- USB (könnte auch auf der 9 funktionieren, läßt sich aber nicht immer umlegen)

- Netzwerkkarte (solange du kein Gigabitnetzwerk nutzt, weg damit auf 3, 4, 5 oder 7)

- 3. Festplattenkontroller, hier Promise (OK, geht aber auf der 10 oder 11 besser)

- TV-Karte (am besten auf die 3 / 4 / 5 / 7)

IRQs 0,1,(2==9) sind die höchst priorisiertesten im System, also jene deren Daten Vorrang vor den anderen IRQs haben. Der nächstschnellste nach 9 wäre die 10! 10 ist bestens für Graka oder Gigabitnetzwerk.

Nicht veränderbare oder mit anderen teilbare IRQs:

IRQ 0

IRQ 1

IRQ 2

IRQ 6

IRQ 8

IRQ 13 

IRQ 14 beinhaltet immer den 1. Festplattenkontroller (abschaltbar aber nicht umlegbar)

IRQ 15 beinhaltet immer den 2. Festplattenkontroller (abschaltbar aber nicht umlegbar)

Vielleicht hilft dir das, ich beseitige IRQ-Probleme auf nicht 100% sauber ACPI arbeitenden Hauptplatinen bereits seit vielen Jahren. Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt deine Hauptplatine ist.

----------

